# HTML background code help



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm trying to put a sideline backround on the right and left side of my webpage, but not the center. Does anyone know how to go about doing this. I've messed around getting it on the right side: recklessts.com/index2.html, but am having trouble on the left for some reason... can anybody help me?


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

First I have to warn you about your background pattern, it's not a nice tile, means it doesn't repeat nicely! For me, that would be a critical part to begin with, making a nice repeatable tile.

There's some overlap between content pics and background pics right now on the right side. So why not doing the complete background with the stripe pattern, and turn the price pics into transparent gifs 

You could also make a new 3 column table, and give the middle column a set value in px according to the existing design. Copy the existing design table into the middle column, and fill the left and right column with the stripe pattern as a background pic. Give the left and right column a 100% value and they will scale when resizing the browser window


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

thats loot. good idea. I will see what I can do


----------

